# Has anyone every documented an entire Hapkido training system in one book before?



## TMAA (Jan 8, 2010)

The Tactical Hapkido Alliance has developed a comprehensive martial arts encyclopedia concerning their conceptual training system.

In this book it has the entire training system comprising every technique from white belt to advance 5th degree black belt.  This includes the Cane, Blocking Drills, Advanced Instructor Training, Knife and Stick, and Advance Ki Striking development training with the mathematical synopsis of the physics behind this unique strike. 

http://www.tacticalhapkido.com/encyclopedia.htm

My question is:

Has there been any other Grandmaster before who has developed such a detailed comprehensive publication (including step-by-step pictures correlated with instructions) that is not just an overview, but has every technique, kick, stance, strike, weapons (cane, stick, ect), and all supplemental programs put in just one book?

If so, where can I find those books?

Thanks


----------



## dortiz (Jan 8, 2010)

Several of the Founding fathers have. 
Myungs books pioneered the art. Bong Soo Han and more. Tedeschi has a classic reference book, in my opinion the best is Dr. Kimms series. Sin Moo has the DVD set with our founder himself showing each technique. Thats just the beginning. There are tons of great resources from very credible people out there.

Dave O.


----------



## aftab (Jan 13, 2010)

Link to the Sin Moo 8 Disc DVD set: http://www.sinmoohapkido.com/order.htm


----------



## Wey (Jan 13, 2010)

I have "Hapkido" by Marc Tedeschi, and I love it. It has interviews with some influential masters of Hapkido, philosophies, pressure point charts, meditation exercises, kicks, punches, blocks, throws, cane techniques, and not to mention the Korean alphabet in the back.


----------

